# ficar na sua



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Olá gente!
Estou traduzindo um romance e gostaria de saber o significado (y una traducción posible, amigos hispanohablantes) da frase "ficar na sua" neste contexto:

Se você tiver essa doença [síndrome de Asperger], não vai querer ter amigos, vai preferir *ficar na sua*, sozinho.

Obrigado,
PBZ


----------



## amistad2008

Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar said:


> Olá gente!
> Estou traduzindo um romance e gostaria de saber o significado (y una traducción posible, amigos hispanohablantes) da frase "ficar na sua" neste contexto:
> 
> Se você tiver essa doença [síndrome de Asperger], não vai querer ter amigos, vai preferir *ficar na sua*, sozinho.
> 
> Obrigado,
> PBZ


 
Así sin pensarlo mucho te digo que es una jerga y es como guardar el problema para sí, no molestar a otros, estar callado.

Creo que otros te darán una mejor explicación


----------



## Blopa

Hola Pedro:

La traducción, en contexto, puede ser "vas a preferir guardártelo, sólo". Sin embargo, como expresión, es bastante amplia.

Ficar na sua = _lit._ quedarse en lo propio. Ocuparse de lo de uno, quedarse tranquilo, no 'enganchar' en los temas o asuntos de los demás....... es demasiado largo 

Espero que te sirva.

Saludos,


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Sí, me imaginé que era una expresión tan coloquial como rica en matices y significados. Mil gracias, Blopa y amistad 2008.


----------



## coquis14

Creo que podría estar faltando la palabra casa ahí ,aunque decís que los estás traduciendo de un romance.Ah por cierto , mucho tiempo sin cruzarlo Pedro.

Saludos


----------



## Carfer

Neste contexto é, sem dúvida, o que os demais amigos explicaram. Mas, pelo menos aqui em Portugal, _'ficar na sua' _significa _manter a opinião, não ceder aos argumentos contrários._


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Al menos yo uso una frase muy parecida: "sigo en la mía", en el sentido de mantener mi opinión, como dice Carfer. Sin embargo, quizá en Portugal la frase en cuestión no tenga tantos matices como en Brasil, no sé. Pienso, como dijo ya amistad2008, que se trata de jerga o una locución muy coloquial que no he podido traducir precisamente.

Coquis, un gusto, como siempre. Yo también pensé que por ahí faltaba la palabra casa, pero, como he comentado, 'ficar na sua' es, a mi entender, una locución bastante idiomática, cuyo equivalente en español (de México, para colmo) no hallo.


----------



## olivinha

Carfer said:


> Neste contexto é, sem dúvida, o que os demais amigos explicaram. Mas, pelo menos aqui em Portugal, _'ficar na sua' _significa _manter a opinião, não ceder aos argumentos contrários._


 
Deduzco, entonces, que la expresión tiene muy distintas connotaciones en Portugal y Brasil. 
Si la frase está escrita en portugués de Brasil, apoyo la explicación de _nuestra_ Amistad: "guardar el problema para sí, no molestar a otros, estar callado". (post 2)


----------



## CATHERINE GONZALEZ

Creo que qudaría bien "ocúpate de tus asuntos". Saludos


----------



## pfaa09

CATHERINE GONZALEZ said:


> Creo que qudaría bien "ocúpate de tus asuntos". Saludos


No lo creo.
"ocúpate de tus asuntos" em Portugal dizemos: "Mete-te na tua/Meta-se na sua vida"!
No Brasil e também em Portugal (menos) se ouve dizer, *ficar na sua*, com o significado de ficar no seu canto, sozinho com os seus problemas, no fundo *é isolar-se dos outros*.
Se eu estiver a discutir algo com alguém e quiser acabar a conversa por falta de entendimento ou consenso, posso dizer: "Fica na tua (com a tua opinião) que eu fico na minha (com a minha opinião).
Aqui existe uma grande diferença entre, "Alguém ficar na sua" e eu dizer a alguém, "Fica na tua" ou eu dizer, "Vou ficar na minha".


----------



## anaczz

"Ficar na sua" não significa, necessariamente, isolar-se, ficar sozinho. Você pode ficar na sua, estando entre as pessoas. É mais uma questão de manter as próprias opiniões, hábitos ou atitudes.


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> "Ficar na sua" não significa, necessariamente, isolar-se, ficar sozinho. Você pode ficar na sua, estando entre as pessoas. É mais uma questão de manter as próprias opiniões, hábitos ou atitudes.


De acordo. '_Manter uma opinião/posição/ fazer finca-pé nela/teimar em mantê-la'_ é o significado dominante em Portugal (confesso até que nunca dei pelo outro) E não se restringe a '_ficar na sua_',  pode ser conjugado: '_Fico na minha/ficas na tua /fica na sua(dele)/ ficamos na nossa/ ficais na vossa/ ficam na sua/deles_'


----------



## pfaa09

anaczz said:


> "Ficar na sua" não significa, necessariamente, isolar-se, ficar sozinho. Você pode ficar na sua, estando entre as pessoas. É mais uma questão de manter as próprias opiniões, hábitos ou atitudes.


Concordo, mas quanto a este contexto que nos é apresentado não restam dúvidas que se trata de ficar no seu canto e isolar-se.
Quando respondi a CATHERINE GONZALEZ era mais para esclarecer a diferença entre o contexto da questão e a sua resposta.


----------



## anaczz

pfaa09 said:


> Concordo, mas quanto a este contexto que nos é apresentado não restam dúvidas que se trata de ficar no seu canto e isolar-se.
> Quando respondi a CATHERINE GONZALEZ era mais para esclarecer a diferença entre o contexto da questão e a sua resposta.


Mesmo aí, a ideia do isolamento vem da palavra "sozinho". Ficar na sua dá mais a ideia de fazer as coisas do seu jeito, no seu tempo, de acordo com suas possibilidades ou hábitos, ou necessidades. Às vezes é preciso isolar-se para isso, mas nem sempre.


----------



## pfaa09

Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar said:


> não vai querer ter amigos, vai preferir *ficar na sua*, sozinho.


Existe palavra melhor do que *isolar-se* para descrever esta frase?


----------



## CATHERINE GONZALEZ

Brigada, eu tenho a ideia em portugués, mas no espanhol entao seria "tú a lo tuyo". "tú a tus cosas". Es difícil traducir en pocas palabras, jajaja.


----------



## zema

En el caso que motivó la consulta, creo que podríamos traducir "al margen":
"Si tienes este trastorno (síndrome de Asperger) no vas a querer tener amigos, vas a preferir quedarte solo y al margen."

Con el sentido que le dan en Portugal, a menudo podremos utilizar en español "mantenerse en sus trece".

Y para otros usos comunes de "ficar na sua" en Brasil, en Argentina solemos decir "quedarse en el molde' o "quedarse piola". Pero estas expresiones son, claro, muy coloquiales y de uso restringido a esta zona del mapa; con suerte se entenderán en algunos países.


----------

